# new panfish jig



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

Got to messing around the other day and came up with this new color , its a 1/64 th jig


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

Looks good Rags. Is that powder or enamel? I like the color - Lets see how you dress it!


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

3 coats of enamel 1 clear cloat , figured I would just tip it with a wax worm , I did make some ants the same color I'll add to


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

I was raised near Storm Lake, and stationed in Rapid City in the service. I miss ice fishing - But the fishing here is good year round. I tie quite a bit in the winter ( after deer season)


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

with the goofy weather here this winter the ice is junk right in my area , had a couple 45+ deg days with high winds sure damage the 14 inches we had


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Nice jig.....here we simply take a soda or beer can of your color of choice and cut a small piece from the can and fold and pinch around the shank of the hook.... add a maggot or wax worm and it flutters as it drops....one can make different sizes to your liking. flutters every time you jig, and catches lots of fish...the dew or sprite can will give you different colors of green.


----------

